# Rewired My Jet DC



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Finally ran the power for the new breaker box on the other side of the garage so I am now able to run all of the 220V machines from there rather than run big cords across the floor. 
I have the Jet 650BK 1HP DC and it works fine on 110V but since I have easy access to 220, I rewired it and it is even more impressive.

I did have a problem when I was wiring it: I went by the manual and when I flipped the switch it just hummed, then I noticed a sticker inside the switch box that showed a different diagram, I followed that one and it fired right up. 

It not only sounds better/smoother but it sucks a little more air now. 

The problem that I have is that my DeWalt planer still blows more than the DC can suck so it sometimes blows the hose off

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

if the planer is actually blowing into the dc system, and the dc adequately pulled the debris from the chute when it was connected, the i see no problem with leaving it attached. just secure the line better. is the dc solely servicing that machine at the imte?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

goXtreme said:


> It not only sounds better/smoother but it sucks a little more air now.


OK, but that doesn't sound logical to me. Unless the 120 volt wiring of the DC was FUBAR.



goXtreme said:


> The problem that I have is that my DeWalt planer still blows more than the DC can suck so it sometimes blows the hose off


Assuming that the planer is a 733 or 734 or 735 . . . . 

I'm having trouble with the physics behind this. When I had a 733 planer, my shop vac could keep the discharge chute on the planer clear.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

rrich said:


> OK, but that doesn't sound logical to me. Unless the 120 volt wiring of the DC was FUBAR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Logical or not, it sucks more...I DONT KNOW HOW, but it does.

When I first got the DC, it never happened unless I bumped the hose, now that the filter bags are plugging up a little more with dust, it sounds plausible.

The dust shoot is never clogged, the DC does suck enough to keep everything clear.

Before I had the DC, I also used my shop vac and it never fell off either unless I wedged it in there.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

As I was typing an answer to your comment I realized the probable problem.

Bear with me on the physics.

The DC creates a low pressure area inside the hose. The ambient air pressure should be causing the hose to compress and hold tighter.

HOWEVER

The low pressure inside the hose is probably causing the hose to shrink lengthwise. (I know the hoses on my DC system try to shrink.) So the solution is to get a better system of holding the hose to the fittings.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the Dewalt 735 planer and a Jet DC. I have never had the hose blow off. I have forgot to start the DC when starting the planer and the unused 4" connection on the DC cover will blow off. 
Tom


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Before I put the stove pipe 90's on the DC, planer and the table saw, I would just wedge the hose onto the 4" fitting coming out of the machines, and it would still fall off if bumped, but not near as much.

I do have some normal hose clamps on each end of the hose but that isnt the best idea as they wear out easy.


----------

